# K9 Performance Knls dogs in LV



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The Las Vegas show went ok but I have to admit my dogs where not in fantastic shape. I have been busy and not able to get them in shape but I did walk away with some good placements and found multiple dogs in for Best In Show.
Thank you Doug for taking pictures!!

Barca









Yelling at me on the WP track. He got a third place


















Varro Kung Fu Fighting! lol









Gannicus









Aucuts

























Banshee









Spock









I have to see if I have other pictures of the dogs we took.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I always love looking at your dogs. Glad they had a blast. 
oh and kung fu dog equals awesomeness!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that was an awesome show... well it was my first one so i have nothing to compare it to, but still! lol. and it was very awesome to see u and ur dogs in action!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren at the Las Vegas Strip

Outside the Luxor

















































My favorite picture!
















inside Cesar's palace 








LV sign


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to be Siren! Get loved on by show girls!
Great pics Lisa!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome pics Lisa. Love the ones of Siren with the show girls!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome pics! Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

You have beautiful dogs!

I just clicked the link to your website in your signature, I wish I lived closer to you, I am having anxiety about boarding my dog next week- wish I could leave him with you!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lisa those are so great! Congrats on your wins! and Mel would have had a hard time not trying to eat those feathers. Siren rules!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol I love the pics of Siren running Vegas. She totally is a Rockstar  Gannicas seriously looks like Varros clone. Crazy. And holy  is Aucuts just the most beautiful boy ever!!! They all look great :woof:


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

You have awesome looking dogs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME pics Lisa! I love those two pics of Siren standing on that ledge/wall.....whatever it is lol! Beautiful!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys it was a good show and we had a lot of fun!



Gonz2288 said:


> You have beautiful dogs!
> 
> I just clicked the link to your website in your signature, I wish I lived closer to you, I am having anxiety about boarding my dog next week- wish I could leave him with you!


Thank you and I would have been happy to board your dog! There are lots of good places just look for ones with secure dog runs that have tops on them.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> AWESOME pics Lisa! I love those two pics of Siren standing on that ledge/wall.....whatever it is lol! Beautiful!


That is my favorite one too! It was a raised planter that was about 4 feet tall. I picked her up and set her in and snapped a bunch of pictures! lol


----------

